
Where does the Ubuntu Linux desktop go from here? - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/where-does-the-ubuntu-linux-desktop-go-from-here/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14096555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14096555)

